# Atlas Mill Eccentric Lever mistake?



## pelallito (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello,
I am making the Atlas Mill Eccentric Lever and misread the plan. My copy of the plans was too small for my eyes and I drilled a hole in the wromg place. Instead of above the centerline of the piece, I drilled .013 under the line. That means I am .026 off. I am wondering if I move the lock pin location by .026 over to the left and down, it will rotate the piece around the center of my piece and maintain the correct correlation between the eccentric hole and the lock pin.
I will try to post the plan that I am working off of.
I posted, the part that I misread was in the bottom view right above the following words-Hole Offset Deminitions Bottom View. If I can move the piece around the center, I can save the piece easily. Otherwise my options are making a plug, pressing it in with an interference fit. Then rotating the piece and redrilling and reaming to final size as I have already done. 

Last one is starting from scratch and making a new one.
Any and all ideas happily accepted.
Thanks,

Fred 

View attachment Atlas Back Gear Lever.pdf


View attachment Atlas Back Gear Lever.pdf


----------



## pelallito (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello,
I tried to include a larger view of the piece in my second download without any luck. 
Don't bother opening it. 
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## pelallito (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello,
Moving it around did not work! I could not get it placed where the existing hole would line up with the correct X/Y coordinates. 
I made a plug, mixed up some epoxy, since I ran out of lock tite red, and forced it in under pressure. I indicated in my lathe chuck and cleaned off the excess that protruded from the piece. I gave the epoxy almost no time to set up since I used so much pressure, it was mostly in there for insurance. The plug was about 4 to 5 thousands bigger than the hole.
When I finished the eccentric, I moved for the lock pin. I still have not finished with that.
Regards,
Fred


----------



## steamer (Oct 23, 2011)

A reasonable approach Fred.....tell us how you make out with the completion of the fix.....


Dave


----------



## pelallito (Oct 24, 2011)

Dave,
 Yesterday at the end of the day, I was examining the part trying to think of how I was going to align my new handle with the existing shaft so that I could drill the handle for a roll pin that holds everything in alignment.
The mill has another eccentric bushing that is pinned to the other end of the shaft. My new handle and the old bushing still do not match. I measured and also calculated from the print what my wall thickness should be at the thinnest point. I am about 20 thousands off. 
I am going to put it in my 4 jaw chuck and indicate on my existing hole. Then I am going to move the piece over the .020. Then I am going to attempt boring it to 7/16Th, after having made a bushing that is 3/8" ID by 7/16Th OD. :
I don't know why I am having so many problems with a simple hole pattern. I thought that my problem might be caused by my vise not being square, but I checked it with an indicator and it is right on the money.
If this doesn't work, I will make the piece from scratch again, then use the mill at work for the hole pattern. 
I need to get away from it for a few days.
The photo I took with my phone a little while ago.
Thanks for the help.
Fred


----------



## steamer (Oct 24, 2011)

When faced with putting holes in off center with respect to another one, I lean towards the faceplate.....in general.

And old by well tried way is to use a toolmakers button to locate the diameter in question, then while mounted to a face plate or a sub-plate ( a rectangular and flat piece of aluminum plate works wonders with few holes put in for various straps and such) move it around until it runs dead true.....lock the straps and bore!

I made pretty heavy use of this concept on this thread
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3951.0

Pity the castings to this engine aren't very good....as a result I lost interest....but the methods work great!

Hope that helps....

Dave


----------



## pelallito (Oct 27, 2011)

Dave,
First, thanks for the post and information. I tried reading all of it the other day and will go back and finish it today.
I got side tracked when I was reading it and have not been able to get back to it until tonight.
Is there some place where I can see your friend Rollie's plate and different setups he has done. I was intrigued by what you showed me! I have never done any faceplate work, except using one for a driver when turning between centers. I am willing to buy/make one for my lathe.
I think that I am going to make a new lever from scratch. 
I have been checking out my drill press and X/Y table. The table seemed to have a couple of slightly loose clamps, but not enough to cause my problems, The drill press has about a 1/2 thousands run out, not enough to worry about.
The dials are a little hard to read so I have been trying to make them easier to read without any luck. I am going to post a question about how and what to use to paint/color the dial to high light the marks. I have read something about that, but don't remember where.
Sorry to take so long to respond.
Thanks again,
Fred


----------



## steamer (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually that's my plate and work...but the idea's are from Rollie Gaucher.

Rollie is an old friend and a Master Machinist.....I have learned alot from him.

I made my plate and it works great. I started with a 10" chuck back plate blank that I threaded and turned and then drilled a series of 3/8-16 holes .

It's 1" thick and nice and stiff.....I can be very confident in what ever I bolt to it.

It works great on my lathe., and is extremely versatile...right up there with a 4 jaw.

What kind of lathe do you have and what is the spindle nose? I bet you can get a plate for it.

Dave


----------



## pelallito (Oct 29, 2011)

Dave,
I have a 12" Atlas. I have a small plate that is threaded for the spindle nose. I am thinking of making one or buying and finishing the one that these people sell- http://www.sc-c.com/metallathe/S-5879.html. I made their Atlas cross slide.
Thanks,
Fred
PS Sorry the castings were soft, you were doing a beautiful job on it. I will have to also duplicate your filing tool.


----------



## steamer (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Fred!

Andy's castings are great! Go for it you can't go wrong with Andy.

Dave


----------



## pelallito (Nov 20, 2011)

Dave, 
I think that Andy is also a great person!
I called one day with a small question, and talked to him for qute a while. I enjoyed the conversation a lot!
Here is some good news-
The mill is working now! I used it to finish Anthonys Drawbar. That was my first project for it, when it blew up on me. 
I modified his plan, my Hex is 3/8th". On my machine with its arbor I also had to use a shorter 3/8Th" piece. Instead of 6+" mine needed to be 5+"s.
I still had it locked in my Hex 5C block.
I did another couple of adjustments and started puting all of the tools, that I had been using, away.
I am considering painting it and making it look pretty.
Next project that has been on hold, is a ball turner for the Atlas lathe.
Thanks to everybody for your help and support!
Regards,
Fred


----------



## steamer (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Fred,

Glad you have it sorted out!  Post some pictures when you get a chance....I'd love to see them

Dave


----------



## pelallito (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave,
Thank you.
I will post pictures soon. I might hide the handle, it does look like it went through a war. In a way it did!
Regards,
Fred


----------



## steamer (Nov 22, 2011)

No worries Fred about appearances.  If it works....it's right!

Dave


----------

